# Mobo for Core 2 Duo E6550 [Urgent]



## DivineInterv (Dec 8, 2011)

Need a cheap new motherboard for my aging E6550.

Preferences:

Non-intel preferred since I have had bad experiences with them
PCIEx16 for GTS450. Onboard video unneccessary
At least 4 SATA ports

Thats it. If possible, post its price in Mumbai too. Kinda urgent.

Thank you.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2011)

Get the following config:-

Asus 	P5G41T-M-LX @ 2.6K or Gigabyte G41M-T S2P @ 2.55K. Both the motherboards are DDR3 based n there is no point of going for DDR2 based mobo now.
Corsair 4GBX1 1333 MHz DDR3 Ram @ 1.2K


----------



## DivineInterv (Dec 9, 2011)

This is supposed to be a temp solution (4 months max) and I already have 4x1GB DDR2. Looked up these and the features look good. Is there no similar LGA775 solution that supports DDR2 with 4 memory slots (I know )?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

Right now it is very hard to find a DDR2 based LGA775 mobo with four ram slots. Try your local market and look for G41 chipset based one.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

@ Op - there's one DDR2 based mobo you can go for is Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ ~2.5k - it has 2 DDR2 and 2 DDR3 slots


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

TP, OP has 4 modules of 1 GB DDR2 modules n that's why he wants a mobo having 4 DDR2 slots.
DivineInterv, I think you better sell of the DDR2 modules. It will fetch you more than 1.2K, believe me. Currently a single 1GB DDR2 module is retailing around 0.6K. With that money, get a single 4GB DDR3 ram. Future proof and cheaper.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2011)

^ +1. Excellent suggestion.


----------



## DivineInterv (Dec 10, 2011)

Asus P5G41T-M-LX & 4GB Corsair Vengeance it is.

Thank you @Clius for the best solution to my problem. I have these Transcend DDR2 667 modules with lifetime warranty. And thanks for letting me know that they should fetch 1.2K.

Thank you @topgear. If only, I had 2x2GB modules. I had upgraded in steps. First 2GB (2x1) & then 4GB (+2x1) as dual channel was a big lure; hence the configuration.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2011)

^ go with what cilus has suggested and congo in advance 



Cilus said:


> TP, OP has 4 modules of 1 GB DDR2 modules n that's why he wants a mobo having 4 DDR2 slots.
> DivineInterv, I think you better sell of the DDR2 modules. It will fetch you more than 1.2K, believe me. Currently a single 1GB DDR2 module is retailing around 0.6K. With that money, get a single 4GB DDR3 ram. Future proof and cheaper.



^^ just overlooked it and thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2011)

DivineInterv, you made the right choice buddy. Just one thing to remind you. While purchasing DDR3 ram, don't buy 2X2 GB setting, get a single 4Gb module. The reasons are:
1. Currently 4GB is the standard size for DDR3 modules
2. The are dirt cheap now a days.
3. Offers better future upgrade option as buying another 4GB will let you use it 2X4GB config in dual channel mode
4. It will save some Ram slots in your motherboard.


----------



## DivineInterv (Dec 10, 2011)

Bought a Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 and Corsair Vengeance 4GB module. Clius, yup, single coz I want to upgrade to 8GB dual channel in the near future.

Couldn't get the system started. No display. CPU+GPU fans turning off and on automatically when ram is in 2nd slot without beep. Keeps beeping when the ram is in the 1st. Fans keep running but no beep when ram isn't inserted. Finally checked the manual. Mono supports max 1333(O.C. ?) while vengeance is 1600MHz. What the... How could I have done such a novice mistake.


Going back there on Monday to sort it out. Sigh... #FML


PS: Posted via S8500. Mistakes? Blame it on autocomplete!


----------



## DivineInterv (Dec 10, 2011)

Correction:
Did some searching on the tiny screen. It seems, even if the ram freq is higher than whats supported by the mobo, it shudnt be a problem as long as the voltages are the same (both 1.5V in my case) since the ram will just downclock. Is that true?

If thats true, I have a faulty motherboard. Damn, and it was sealed pack.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2011)

YA, Ram will be down-clocked to the normal speed of the mobo which is 1066 MHz in your case. For running it at 1333 MHz speed you need to either increase the memory multiplier or Core clock speed from the BIOS.
There may be another issue  regarding the BIOS. The old BIOS may not be supporting a single 4GB module. If possible try another ram on this motherboard and if the system runs, update it with the latest BIOS.
The Triple BIT sound is for not detection of RAM. So either mobo or the Ram might be the culprit.


----------



## DivineInterv (Dec 12, 2011)

Hmm.. that makes sense. 

But what doesnt make sense is:
#Why different results (rapid beeps & no beeps) when ram is inserted in diff slots?
#Why no diagnostic beeps to show that ram is not inserted/ inserted incorrectly when ram isnt inserted?

Posted 3 videos on picasaweb to show exactly whats happening.
*plus.google.com/photos/114577317379346792978/albums/5684919130375991425?authkey=CJqYqrbJ2L3t0AE

Going back to the shop tomorrow (technically today since its past midnight) to sort this out. They have their own service center, so will try a different ram (lower capacity) and check out your suggestion too if I get a chance.

Thanks Clius for taking the time to reply. Now I know what O.C. wrt mobo memory spec means.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

The constant bip if the memory module plugged is not detected. Check the Memory support list of the Motherboard's official site and see if the the model number of the newly purchased Vengeance ram is listed over there.


----------

